

Unscientific Web Development OS Platform Poll - gogomah

It was interesting reading about the New York Nightowls http://nynightowls.tumblr.com/ and seeing how Apple laptops are everywhere. I've seen more and more Apple laptops at Web Development Meetups and conferences. How popular is Apple among the Web Development crowd? For the web developers out there.. what platform do you use.. and why?
======
mgkimsal
I think it's more that Apple _laptops_ are more popular among a certain crowd.
I was a Linux guy for a long time, but despaired of perpetually poor laptop
hardware support. I got a macbook and enjoy such basic niceties as

a) closing the laptop, opening it back up, and being productive in <5 seconds

b) wireless networking pretty much 'just working'

c) sound support that allows multiple programs to play sound simultaneously

all of which were issues on my earlier laptops running various linux distros.

That said, much of my time on the mac is spent sshed in to linux servers, in
vim, so... is Apple the 'platform' I use? I guess. If I didn't have a need to
be as mobile as I am, I'd probably just have a nice linux desktop system and
still mess with vim and ssh as much as I do now.

